# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zegers-Botta (Apeldoorn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zegers-Botta

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Aletta Jacobsstraat, Huisartsenpraktijk Zegers-Botta, Apeldoorn

Adres: Aletta Jacobsstraat 8, Apeldoorn

Website: www.medischcentrumaj.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zegers-Botta*

----------

